# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Souci de connection WebService / Base de donnes

## cocosql

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si c'est le forum appropri pour poster mon problme mais  vrai dire je ne sais pas ou se situe le problme.

J'ai cr un formulaire qui va chercher la liste des salaris en utilisant un webservice. Voici la configuration :





Le formulaire est sur le pc local (ou du moins sera publi sur le serveur Sharepoint, mais lorsqu'on l'ouvre depuis Sharepoint, il sera bien tlcharg en local non?) qui fait appel au webservice se situant sur le serveur Sharepoint, et le web service se connecte  la base de donnes qui se situe sur un autre serveur. Vous suivez ?  ::scarymov:: 

Lorsque je veux un apercu du formulaire, ou que j'essaye de le remplir (le but final :p), j'ai l'erreur suivante :



```
Le serveur n'a pas pu traiter la demande. ---> Échec de la connexion de l'utilisateur '(null)'. Raison : Non associé à une connexion sécurisée SQL Server.
```

Petite prcision : ma connection  la base de donnes sur le webservice est de la forme suivante :



```
string StringConnection = "server=monServeur;database=maBd;Integrated Security=SSPI";
```

Ce mode de connection est-il possible ?

Merci d'avance  ::D:

----------


## glucas59

Pourquoi tu cres pas une connexion de donnes via Infopath qui se connecte  ton web service ?

----------


## cocosql

Bah c'est ce que je fais  ::P: 

mais bon j'ai trouv, le souci c'tait pas avec InfoPath mais entre le serveur de base de donnes et le webservice, le string de connexion passait pas avec l'authentification windows intgre, j'ai donc cr un utilisateur sql server qui a les droits et j'ai pass le login et le pass dans le string de connexion du webservice, et ca marche  ::):

----------


## djso3

Bonjour,

Est-ce que cela marcherai aussi avec un serveur apache et non IIS et une BDD mysql ? 
je suis en train de me lancer dans les web je commence a comprendre l'interet de cette solution ( grace au membres du forum  ::mouarf:: ) mais bon je comprend pas tt
vu qu'infopath ne connait que les base microsoft est-ce qu'avec un web service je pourrai aller stocker des donnes du formulaire sur une BDD mysql
Merci a tous

----------

